# Looking for a good, affordable GPS...



## jlc29316 (Feb 28, 2013)

Since I talked to the attorney, I found out what proof I will need to bust my wife on adultery.
I need to find a good economical GPS to track her. Any ideas?


----------



## jerry123 (Apr 9, 2012)

Brick house security has a nano that works perfect. I think it is $199 for unit and $90 for 3 months. Not cheap but accurate within feet. Updates every minute.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

jlc29316 said:


> Since I talked to the attorney, I found out what proof I will need to bust my wife on adultery.
> I need to find a good economical GPS to track her. Any ideas?


Zoombak eZoom 100 : GPS Units | RadioShack.com


----------



## ThreeStrikes (Aug 11, 2012)

You probably don't need a tracker with real-time updates.

You really just need a GPS Logger.

I bought one from Brickhouse. I think it was about $200. It was a little bigger than a memory stick, and was magnetized so that I could stick it up under the passenger car seat and not worry about it rolling around.

It ran on batteries. It would activate when the car started moving. It turns off when the car stops for more than a few minutes. That helped conserve the battery. I could remove it from the car anytime, plug into my computer, and it would download everything. It came with software that gives you the info of where the car is (physical address), what time, how fast the car was travelling, etc. It would also bring up a map, and you could watch the little car icon drive around. It was cool, and a cheap way to get the info I needed.

I was able to use the GPS logger to prove my Ex was lying about where she was. I was also able to determine the exact address she was going to.

With the logger, you avoid the monthly fees. However, the down-side is that it is not real-time surveillance.


----------



## jupiter13 (Jun 8, 2012)

There are lots of phone app the one I use is for android, free GPS Tracker web site is also Life360 I got his phone installed set up etc and he still does not knw it is running. Every once in a while will have to reconnect the log in and that's that. Life360 - The New Family Circle


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

The Nano sparks mentioned above works beautifully but I wouldn't call it affordable.

Look into getting an Pre-Pay Android phone(cheap one).

There are apps that will allow you to record audio & video, as well as give you real time GPS.

Can be done for less than $40.00 I depending on the pre-pay for a month.


Edit:
If you don't want to go that route Google "Track Stick" it's a USB GPS recorder and also works well.
It's cheap, don't remember how much exactly


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

I read good things about the brickhouse one on another thread. 

Just curious what did the attorney say you needed exactly? You using it to have someone get pics?


----------



## superspy (Mar 4, 2013)

I am going to look at the Trackstick frim Brickhouse Security. It is a GPS Logger so I think it will serve its purpose in being able to verify that I'm not being lied to regarding his whereabouts.

Does anyone else have any reviews of this product?


----------

